# I hate getting older



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm 26 male, will be 27 later this year, I hate my age, I rather be 16, I'm starting to think about lying about my age when asked in person when meeting someone new, I should say 23 instead even thought that is still old. I didn't think I would last this long, I thought I would be dead by now. I don't care what anyone says, 26 is OLD. People my age are starting to have kids. Actually, I've seen some on facebook I went to high school with that have kids now. I guess it's good for them, gives them something to do. A lot of them were street kids, it's good for them, gives them something to do. But I feel like I'm more 16, I would like to be 12 again, that would be great. Anyone else here who wishes they were younger?


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Getting older sucks, but 26 isn't old at all.


----------



## creep (Jan 29, 2009)

I suppose if you're stuck in the (frankly ridiculous) mentality that all there is that gives life meaning occurs when you're a teenager, then twenty-six would seem pretty old. Put in a different perspective you've only lived out a third to a quarter of your natural life span. Barring incident you're no where close to the end. Wait another decade or two to whenever your body starts turning against you chances are you'll be looking at the twenty-six year old you with sick envy.

It used to bother me a lot more, although I think that was more from a desire to have made better choices and took more notices of opportunities in the past than I have. On the other hand though I still feel pretty much the same on a physical level as I did at sixteen and expect to for a while yet. I've still time to do lots of things.

Its not a very healthy thing to obsess over. You're twenty-six, not sixteen and not twelve, which you never will be again. Best to embrace that.

Also, lying about your age seems like a bad idea. Not only a hard secret to keep indefinitely but when it does come out will seem desperate and weird.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Sorry you feel that way.

I think you're still young at your age. There is plenty of time for anything you want to do.

You look like you could be 23 from your pic. And you're attractive also.
Girls/babies and all that can totally happen!


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

As you get older you may start to appreciate that you're not really as old as you think. 

So enjoy your youth while you still have it, rather than worrying about your age.  Because it doesn't last. And then you can _really_ worry. lol.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

I only feel old around young teens, they annoy me, and I make them be responsible. 
They give me this look like I'm their teacher. :/


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

You really don't look that old, if that helps!


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

I just turned 20 and it hit me that my teenage years are gone and so I felt a bit old. Then these kids in class all laughed and said I was just a baby. XD


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

People will start to have more kids. All the sudden, everyone around you is a family living in a 3 bedroom house. 

Once you accept your age, it becomes much more enjoyable. I don't have a family or kids like my peers. But I like that now.


----------



## surrender to nothing (Jun 18, 2011)

Maybe once _actually _being old hits (ie 65+), you'll look back at your twenties and realize how much time was wasted worrying about how "old" you perceived such an age to be.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I constantly obsess about this. 

I'm always thinking where or what I will be doing several years from now. Sadly nothing ever changes, and my time is running out.


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

i turned 27 a month ago i feel old in terms of where i should be at in my life. but 27 is not really that old. it does however bring up a sense of urgency to get my life going soon.

i do feel like i miss out on kind of alot due to sa but i feel once i overcome it i can make up for lost time.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I eagerly await the day when I can tell defiant children to get off my lawn.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

I used to really care about this, but now I've been 'old' for a couple of years, so it's like "whatever." I guess my gripes are mainly over my lack of accomplishment/not following my true desires due to my problems. You start to feel like a washed-up piece of **** around late 20's if you're not where you want to be... and the energy of youth is sort of gone to try and get there. If I was where I want to be (I don't even know where that is any more), I'd be a lot more diplomatic about the whole aging process.

We live so long, yet only get youth for such a small period of time. I don't want to be 12 again, but I really loved being 18-21. I still had so much hope and idealism during that period.

The only benefit to being basically-30+ is I don't feel as pathetic/guilty for staying in and indulging in nerdy hobbies any more. Nowadays, "going out" to some rave and doing drugs would be just as sad/pathetic (based on popular opinion).


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

RUFB2327 said:


> Getting older sucks, but 26 isn't old at all.


Agree.

I realized I don't miss being a teen at all, I wish I could stay in my twenties forever though. I know I'm going to be in my 40s someday and that I dread.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

ShinAkuma said:


> Anyone else here who wishes they were younger?


I'm OK with my current age but I do wish to re-live my teenage years and change things.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm okay with my age(38 ). I'm still prime enough and i'll be for a while.

I'll only feel sad when i see my body is slowly decaying and i can't rely on myself anymore. That's going to be tough.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I gotta start accomplishing (more) things....


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

same. mainly because i'm not achieving and living as much as i want to and time is going by so fast that i'll get old without accomplishing anything.

i think by the time i reach 30 and not happy in my situation (whatever it might be) that i'll be depress because 30 is the serious adult age. even though i'm 24 and an adult it's more understandable to be lost.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

My eye bags are getting deeper


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

I already felt old at 16. My life is constantly the same since I turned 14. No friends, no social life, nothing. It doesn't matter whether I am 16, 24 or 45. I have already given up on life.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Don't you just hate that? I want to stay looking 18 until I die.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm 30 but IMO I can still pass for early 20's so I'm thankful for that. I was the type that always looked younger than I really was, and that sort of thing quickly goes from being a curse in your teen years to being a blessing around age 23 or so. I see some guys that are 20 and they already look older than me. So I feel a bit fortunate in that regard.

Mentally I still feel 16. In fact, aside from going to work instead of school, my life is pretty much unchanged since then. I still have all the same interests and hobbies. I still crank my music in my car, go to concerts, etc. Age hasn't changed me the way it has for most people. Perhaps because I never had much of a normal childhood socially, so now I'm stuck forever trying to live out those years.


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

It's called the peter pan syndrome. You are afraid to grow up. I am the same way.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm turning 20 this year, but I still feel like a kid =/


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

My joints started having problems at 20. The feedback system to my heart gave out at 24. My plans to die by 30 are looking entirely attainable without even having to consciously help it happen. Unfortunately some people in my family have also lived in to their 90s after becoming unable to do any physical activity by 40 and spent 50years watching tv and complaining to people. Definitely dying by 30... 4 years to go.


----------



## bigboi (Mar 2, 2011)

I feel the same way bro. All the people you went to high skool with all got kids. Their own house and like careers going on while you ain't going nowhere much. I missed out on my teen years alot and wish things different. Sigh. Now just trying to figure out what to do.


----------



## Cole87 (Aug 15, 2011)

Yep I think of that a lot now. I'm only 24yo but I feel much older inside and I still haven't done so much yet.


----------

